# Bill Porter's Coca Cola Bottle Book



## DublR (Mar 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can obtain a copy of this book? I can't find it anywhere. Any info will be greatly appreciated. This is great site and hopefully, I will be posting some more.


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 27, 2006)

RR

 This is the only place I've seen them advertised scroll down toward the bottom, but don't get your hopes up. If you need something right now I can look it up for you. Good luck.

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## DublR (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, I have 3 that I would like some info on. A Pat. D Nov.16 1915 Bristol Va., a Pat D. Wichita Falls, Tex, and the third one is from Mayodan, NC and I can't find it. I know I have it and I don't know if it's a Pat D or older or from the 50's. I saw one this afternoon on ebay from Mayodan going for 76.00 and that is why I posted. Plus I really would like to get Porter's book as I have quite a few coke bottles and am wondering about the rarity of some them as they are from cities I have never heard of.


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 27, 2006)

I got mine a few years back directly from Bill Porter. I don't want to post his email without his ok, but if you pm me I'll tell you that way. You could also try sending 15 bucks to PO Box 385, Rockville, MD 20848. That's how I got it and that covered postage. In the text he also wrote a note about ebay seller CokesGalore having copies, you might check there.

 As for the bottles you mention, the Bristol, VA is blank, which I think means common, the Texas bottle is listed as R (rare) and the NC bottle is U (unknown) for 1915, S (scarce) for 1923, and blank for later years.

 Good luck,
 Sean


----------



## flasherr (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck on getting the book. i have emailed and emailed asking for book and if you do get him to answer he says he hasnt had anymore printed up. from time to time he will have a guy run a new edition on ebay and brings $40. i guess they figure why sell at $15 when you can get $40. The book i saw was nothing more than sheets of photcopied paper folded in half and stapled. It was signed by him so i know it was a legit copy. So good luck in getting a copy of this book. You  can do a search of past postings on here and see discussions about the book. Sorry if i sound like i have a bad attitude it just kind of ticked me off about it. I just got Brian Wades book of deco soda bottles it is a nice book.
 Brian


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 29, 2006)

Blank means common and just because it says rare or scarce doesn't mean anything either, I've had scarce and rare bottles go for less than a common bottle some times and vice versa.  Unknown is the best, those are the ones that bring big money. Yes it takes a very very very very long time getting one of these. I talked to bill on the phone and ordered mine, took forever to get here.  There is a new edition out but it includes only 2 bottles, since his other book came out I've found about three unknowns. He was offered those bottles first but he turned them down so someone else got them. Oh well. Good luck getting a copy. You may be able to copy one from someone you know. I wouldn't pay $40 for one though, all it is is copied paper stapled together but great information but no prices. The market can go up and down depending on how many were found. 
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------

